# Posting private



## DeadWater (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there a maximum distance between signs when posting no trespassing signs? I need to post my property but hate the ugly signs...

Sent from my SCH-I815 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the relevant section pulled from the recreational trespass info:

(b) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property.


Here is the link containing the recreational trespass info:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(yv...73102&query=on&highlight=posting AND property


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

All that posting does is to keep the somewhat honest people off from your property. Put a sign up for a land lease $2500 per day. This allows you to collect the $2500 from any trespassers and it is more than and ticket would produce.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> All that posting does is to keep the somewhat honest people off from your property. Put a sign up for a land lease $2500 per day. This allows you to collect the $2500 from any trespassers and it is more than and ticket would produce.


I've heard this said many times you have any proof of this really working ???


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Robert Holmes said:


> All that posting does is to keep the somewhat honest people off from your property. Put a sign up for a land lease $2500 per day. This allows you to collect the $2500 from any trespassers and it is more than and ticket would produce.


 No it doesn't. :lol: :lol:

At the most you can collect civil damages for what you are actually leasing the land for, not what price you want to make up. :lol: Even then, good luck with that. You've probably got a better chance at a 20 point buck than a judgement without an attorney, which would probably cost more than your actual damages.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> All that posting does is to keep the somewhat honest people off from your property. Put a sign up for a land lease $2500 per day. This allows you to collect the $2500 from any trespassers and it is more than and ticket would produce.


Won't work. Most you can get by statute in a civil case is $250, or actual damages. 

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(yv....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-73109


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

It is to bad the bill that would allow posting private land boundries by simply painting trees did not pass.

I hunted VA a couple of times and it sure simplifies the whole process. They used silver or white paint at around 4 feet off the ground. You had no trouble seeing the boundries of the private land while hunting the public land. It would last for years with out having to redo like with the orange signs that fade out or blow off.

The real up side was it got rid signs nailed all over the place.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

It also would get rid of nails in the trees which all but ruin a good money tree. I think it's a great way of marking boundries.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I was hoping they would look at that again. Its cheaper to post property, no damage to the health of the tree and less trash in the woods when the signs fall off and blow around through the woods. I didnt understand why that didnt go through.

Ganzer


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> I was hoping they would look at that again. Its cheaper to post property, no damage to the health of the tree and less trash in the woods when the signs fall off and blow around through the woods. I didnt understand why that didnt go through.
> 
> Ganzer


Politicians got involved and you can guess the rest.


----------

